# Required Mental Health information is unattainable . What do I do?



## Mudskip (24 May 2011)

Okay so I'm 19 and during my application process I ran into some medical trouble. When I took my first physical my blood pressure was a little high and it turns out I had a case of white coat hypertension and I'm perfectly healthy now.

However after submitting my medical information they discovered that I was on an anti-depressant for anxiety between the ages of 14-15. So now I have to submit some information on that. The reason why I was on it the start and stop dates and the dosage.

Now this is where the problem comes in. I have to way to access that information. I was prescribed the medication by a psychiatrist through a youth service. I tried calling that place and they told me they only keep medical records for 2 years after I finished with their services and I should go to the GP that was refilling my prescriptions at the time for the information.

So I called up the office of the GP I was seeing at the time and they told me that they are not allowed to release that information and I had to go back to the youth service that originally prescribed the medication.

I call them up and the process repeats and I'm stuck in a loop of no information or answers. I have been trying to figure this out for 3 months.

If I can't obtain the information how can I move my application process forward? This is the last thing I need to complete.


----------



## old medic (24 May 2011)

> the GP I was seeing at the time and they told me that they are not allowed to release that information



They can't release information about you to you ?
Sounds very odd.

Sounds like you should try there again.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 May 2011)

Your contention that a medical practitioner refused to provide you with copies of medical records concerning you that he holds is something I find diffcult to understand.  In all provinces, the licensing bodies for physicians as well the provincial governments in the form of privacy commissioners or similarly appointed authorities are very well versed in this issue.  Over the last couple of decades they have been very active in publicizing physicians' responsibilities regarding both the care and control of medical records as well as the rights of patients to have access to that information.  All provinces have legislation that provides sanctions against those who do not comply.

While I am more familiar with Alberta and British Columbia requirements, a quick 3 second google did find this from the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario in regards their requirements (for physicians licensed in Ontario).

http://www.cpso.on.ca/policies/policies/default.aspx?ID=1686#TOC8


> Patient Access to Records
> 
> *Generally speaking, all information contained in the record must be released to patients upon request*, including letters from consultants, even when such letters are stamped or indicated as confidential documents. However, in very limited circumstances, physicians can use their discretion and refuse to provide patients with access to their records. Physicians should consult section 52 of PHIPA for a comprehensive list of such circumstances. Examples include situations where the information was collected for use in a proceeding (e.g., a proceeding in a Court or before a committee of the College), or where granting access could reasonably be expected to result in a risk of serious bodily harm.
> 
> ...



The simple fact of the matter is that if a physician refuses to release medical information to the patient there are a number of avenues by which a complaint can be made, either to a privacy commissioner (I'm not sure what the actual title or agency is in Ontario) or to the doctor's college.


----------



## Gunner98 (24 May 2011)

http://www.cpso.on.ca/policies/policies/default.aspx?ID=1686

Patient Access to Records
Generally speaking, all information contained in the record must be released to patients upon request, including letters from consultants, even when such letters are stamped or indicated as confidential documents. However, in very limited circumstances, physicians can use their discretion and refuse to provide patients with access to their records. Physicians should consult section 52 of PHIPA for a comprehensive list of such circumstances. Examples include situations where the information was collected for use in a proceeding (e.g., a proceeding in a Court or before a committee of the College), or where granting access could reasonably be expected to result in a risk of serious bodily harm.

Physicians cannot refuse to grant a patient access to their records for the purpose of avoiding a legal proceeding.

If a physician has refused a patient access to his or her medical record, the patient has the right to challenge the physician’s decision in Court under subsection 54 (Eight) of PHIPA.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 May 2011)

Mudskip said:
			
		

> . . . .I was prescribed the medication by a psychiatrist through a youth service. I tried calling that place and *they told me they only keep medical records for 2 years after I finished with their services* and I should go to the GP that was refilling my prescriptions at the time for the information.



While they may have held on to your file for only two years, the psychiatrist who saw you and provided treatment would have been required to initiate a proper record of those encounters and to keep that record for a period of ten years following the date of last entry in that record.


----------



## Mudskip (8 Jun 2011)

Okay so during my application process I completed everything except for the medical I hit a snag. I'm 20 in a few months and I was on anti-depressants for anxiety when I was 14. My medical officer told me I needed to submit information in regards to that which I was unable to obtain and therefor unable to submit.

Today I got a phone call from my recruiter telling me the position I applied for was full. I asked if there were other options and he told me everything was completed and looked good including the medical and I was able to apply for 3 new positions.

I'm wondering what's going on. Will I be able to go to basic if I get selected or will I go and be kicked out a few weeks or months down the road or what?

I'm confused. Do I still need to submit the records for my anti-depressants? Was something overlooked? Does it just not matter because it's been over 5 years now?

Any light on this would be very helpful thank you. :-\


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jun 2011)

Pick up the phone and call them back. Ask them those questions directly. No one here knows whats going on with your file.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jun 2011)

Mudskip said:
			
		

> . . . . . I needed to submit information in regards to that *which I was unable to obtain* and therefor unable to submit.



Horsecrap!

Did you even read any of the posts made in response to your other thread in which you bemoaned your inability to acquire personal medical records.  It wasn't that long ago, just 15 days.  If you had done any research into the procedures to request your medical records, it is likely that (if you had submitted such a request) the practitioner/agency is still within the maximum time frame for providing you copies.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2011)

MERGED !


----------



## Mudskip (8 Jun 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Horsecrap!
> 
> Did you even read any of the posts made in response to your other thread in which you bemoaned your inability to acquire personal medical records.  It wasn't that long ago, just 15 days.  If you had done any research into the procedures to request your medical records, it is likely that (if you had submitted such a request) the practitioner/agency is still within the maximum time frame for providing you copies.



Maybe I should of said. "Unable to obtain as of yet."  :-X

I figured out how to get my records thanks to the help of everyone here and I sent a written request to the agency in the post. I haven't received them yet and because of that I haven't faxed them to the medical officer in charge of my file. My new topic was to try and shed some light on the confusion that I was told I have fully completed the medical when I'm not sure if I have.

I'm sorry if it frustrated you. My seemingly being ignorant was not intentional.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Jun 2011)

In Ontario even though "youth services" only retain your medical records for 2 years they are archived for 48 more.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jun 2011)

Mudskip said:
			
		

> My new topic was to try and shed some light on the confusion that I was told I have fully completed the medical when I'm not sure if I have.



A simple phone call would have sorted that out for you. Is it really necessary to start a thread wondering what to do. The solution to your confusing was rather obvious.


----------



## Mudskip (10 Jun 2011)

Well I had my Interview today for the new jobs and I mentioned that I was told to submit information for my medical. My recruiter looked over my medical file and said everything was looking good and in order.

I completed my interview and I was put on the merit list. He said things were looking very well and it's more than likely I'll be accepted for one of the 3 jobs I applied for.

So I guess everything is a go. 

Thank you everyone for your help and support and information during this process. I can't begin to tell you how much it has helped me.


----------

